# Name Brands????



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

wats up..i just purchased a 1400 watt (Kole Audio) amplifier...the guy told me its a very good brand.......is he right????

and is (Cuspid) a good brand?


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

BigVic4545 said:


> wats up..i just purchased a 1400 watt (Kole Audio) amplifier...the guy told me its a very good brand.......is he right????
> 
> and is (Cuspid) a good brand?


was it at a flea market?


----------



## black97ser (May 5, 2005)

BigVic4545 said:


> wats up..i just purchased a 1400 watt (Kole Audio) amplifier...the guy told me its a very good brand.......is he right????
> 
> and is (Cuspid) a good brand?



the amp you purchased is on of the more expensive "no name" brand amps i have seen. so i could not tell you very much about it. i can tell you that most brands like kole audio rate their max power (1400 wattts) in near zero degree conditions. this is why if u look your rms power is only about 360 bridged, that too being in low conditions. how much did you spend on that amp?

i have a 1000 watt alpine mono channel amp that runs on average 450 watts to each of my two subs i have connected on it. thats even better then what they rate it. (fyi, its rated a 1000 watt max power, i have tested it at over 1250 at times)


as far as cuspid, i have never ever heard of them before.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

black97ser said:


> the amp you purchased is on of the more expensive "no name" brand amps i have seen. so i could not tell you very much about it. i can tell you that most brands like kole audio rate their max power (1400 wattts) in near zero degree conditions. this is why if u look your rms power is only about 360 bridged, that too being in low conditions. how much did you spend on that amp?
> 
> i have a 1000 watt alpine mono channel amp that runs on average 450 watts to each of my two subs i have connected on it. thats even better then what they rate it. (fyi, its rated a 1000 watt max power, i have tested it at over 1250 at times)
> 
> ...


I heard that Kole Audio is a subsidy of Power Acoustik. Is this true? Anyway, if they test their amps in near zero conditions, how do you think that would translate when operating in normal tempatures? Oh, and Cuspid is one of those cheap ass ebay brands. They have 1600W 4CH amps that only run 80W RMS to each channel.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've never heard anything good about Kole, and I've never heard anything period about Cuspid (that's not good).

Just for future reference, if an amp claims a "max power" that's any more than exactly double the rms power, stay far, far away from it. That's a clear sign of an unethical company who lies on their ratings to boost sales by exploiting the uninformed, and if you really think that a company who blatantly lies on their specs because they're trying to steal money away from people who don't know better will actually make you a decent amp, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

What would you say about the Profile line of products. My brother had a California amp but he burned it out pretty fast. I think it was due to the fact that he installed it wrong and had the settings messed up. But it sounded good and powered his Rockford subs pretty nicely.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Profile is one of the better low budget brands


----------

